# Whats going on with UGVPS?



## drmike (Jun 20, 2013)

Today's gossip rag headline:

*"Is UGVPS another Colocrossing / ChicagoVPS brand or did Crystal die?"*

UGVPS, that darling of a company with crazy low priced offers and a "female" at the helm has suddenly gone AWOL, missing in action.

Buyers over at LowEndBox are reporting all sorts of non communication from UGVPS (a company known for having rather alright ticket times).

Some folks haven't got their service ordered from this weekend delivered.  All sorts of breakdowns.

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/ugvps-196-months-2048mb-openvz-vps-in-atlanta-buffalo-chicago-la/#comment-121451

Read bottom up comments.

What do folks think?  Delays at UGVPS being caused by CVPS/CC staff pulling quadruple duty?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

With all that is going on, could be that they're quite busy. Unsure if they were impacted by any sort of exploits or not. Does anyone know?

Do we have an UGVPS rep here? LET?

I read that post over there and it does seem they're accepting orders yet not provisioning them, and not responding to tickets at all.

Maybe they all went to HostingCon?


----------



## rds100 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not totaly MIA it seems, here is a reply on that thread at LEB from today:



> Crystal-UGVPS:
> 
> 
> After a recent SolusVM update, any VPS


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Not totaly MIA it seems, here is a reply on that thread at LEB from today:


Good catch.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 20, 2013)

Everything she said is true, she just did not handle it well, and she has responded even today, can we please not turn this forum in to a drama board, not everyone's craves negativity and this sort of post based on pretty much nothing just promotes it.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> Everything she said is true, she just did not handle it well, and she has responded even today, can we please not turn this forum in to a drama board, not everyone's craves negativity and this sort of post based on pretty much nothing just promotes it.


I modified the title so it wasn't so speculative.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Not totaly MIA it seems, here is a reply on that thread at LEB from today:


Agrees that Solus broke it again. Had to manually fix all the orders until the patch was available. Do they do code reviews and testing?


----------



## rds100 (Jun 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Agrees that Solus broke it again. Had to manually fix all the orders until the patch was available. Do they do code reviews and testing?


I've decided to disable orders until this whole SolusVM drama expires.

After all it doesn't look good selling "VPS with SolusVM control panel" while having the SolusVM control panel access temporary disabled.


----------



## bgmen (Jul 30, 2013)

Be carreful with UGVPS. After more than 24 hours I had no connection to my server, I wrote to the support team. And the reply was: This is a notification that your service has now been suspended. A week ago I had a problem with spam, but it was resolved. And now, a week later, they block my server, but they do not tell me why I can not access it for more than 24 hours. Just think before ordering. I put the company in my personal blacklist.


----------



## serverian (Jul 30, 2013)

bgmen said:


> Be carreful with UGVPS. After more than 24 hours I had no connection to my server, I wrote to the support team. And the reply was: This is a notification that your service has now been suspended. A week ago I had a problem with spam, but it was resolved. And now, a week later, they block my server, but they do not tell me why I can not access it for more than 24 hours. Just think before ordering. I put the company in my personal blacklist.


Please stop spamming at every UGVPS thread you can find.


----------



## 5n1p (Jul 30, 2013)

serverian said:


> Please stop spamming at every UGVPS thread you can find.


+ 1 Agree on this

On every UGVPS thread you have same comment, and you were suspended for spam? Why I'm not surprised.


----------

